# McAfee firewall suddenly blocking WWW



## coolberg (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm trying to help an older relative with her
new Windows 8 computer. Until a week ago,
everything worked fine - since then, she
couldn't open any address in MSIE. Email
(SMTP and POP) worked fine. I tried
ping, and almost all addresses I tried got
a timeout. Actually, one particular address 
worked with ping, though not with MSIE.
Neither named addresses (like IBM - United States)
nor IP addresses worked.

By explicitly allowing iexplore.exe for
outgoing traffic in the McAfee firewall,
I made it work again.

But - where is the general rule disallowing
MSIE, ping etc, and how come this happened
suddenly? I guess it's some port-level rule,
since both MSIE and ping are affected,
but just can't find it in the list of
firewall rules.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

is this a fully paid up version of mcafee or just the trial program and is she going to subscribe to the program when it runs out
if not - then i would remove the program and also use the removal tool 
and install another security suite - there are some good free versions

OR if she is going to keep the program 
then remove it and re-install 
I have seen this a few times and a complete removal - also using the removal tools and then a re-install from her account resolves the issue


*--------------------------------------------------------------*

* Mcafee Removal Tool *
I would recommend that you restart the PC and run the removal tool for a second time or even a third time - I have found instances where the removal tool needs to be run twice to fully remove all traces of Mcafee from the PC

How to uninstall or reinstall supported McAfee products using the Consumer Products Removal tool (MCPR)

After removing the mcafee product - if you have a subscription and would like to re-install mcafee



> To download and install your McAfee service, please follow these steps:
> 
> 1. Go to https://home.mcafee.com/Secure/Protected/Login.aspx?ErrCode=PLEASE_LOGIN
> 2. Enter your registered email address and password
> ...


*--------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## coolberg (Feb 1, 2015)

Thank you.
I'm pretty sure she is not going to pay. I'll have a look at alternative products, then. 
Or, could she maybe just use the built-in Windows firewall (I assume there is one) ? She's the sort that basically starts the computer, checks her email through Windows live, checks out some kind of financial news on one or two well-known daily papers, maybe updates an Excel sheet, then switches the computer off.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

windows 8 has windows defender - antivirus and a firewall built - which should be adequate


----------



## coolberg (Feb 1, 2015)

I'll consider uninstalling McAfee if there would be more problems that takes time to solve. For the time being, it works fine with the firewall rule I set up for MSIE, but who knows what will happen next week or month... 
Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

if she is not subscribed then mcafee is nolonger getting virus definitions and she is then running with out a virus protection - I would remove it


----------

